# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Женщина как компьютерная игра

## Irina

*Женщина как компьютерная игра*

Все мы играем в игрушки и научились проходить их с минимальными потерями. Проявите немного фантазии и представьте себе, что все женщины это игрушки, которые требуют к себе определенных знаний и опыта победы.

Итак...

*Женщина-аркада*

Внешние признаки: яркий макияж, вечно куда то спешит, весь ее день занят сложными вещами: обойти все магазины, получить максимальное удовольствие от жизни, собрать все подарки и призы.
Чаще всего: безработная разведенка-домохозяйка с детьми и огромными алиментами, девочка-мажор при состоятельных родителях.
Уровень сложности: просто, но со вкусом.
Время игры: пройти один раз и положить пылиться на полке воспоминаний.
Секретные коды: веселый характер, 100-процентная потенция.
Секреты прохождения: главное никуда не спешить и почаще предохраняться-сохраняться, если не будете выполнять последнее – возможны осложнения в виде злобного папика или похода в ЗАГС.

*Женщина-шутер*
Внешние признаки: несмотря на достаточно солидный возраст – предпочитает военно-деловой стиль, туфли на низкой шпильке, волосы зачесаны сзади в жесткую дульку а-ля индеец племени Делавэре. Достаточно часто встречаются экземпляры в очках – а-ля немецкая порно-фантазия.
Чаще всего: директор, руководитель отдела, секретарь районного отделения компартии Украины.
Уровень сложности: hardcore.
Время игры: можно играть очень долго, постоянно повышая уровень, главное не увлечься и не потратить на эту игру остаток своей жизни.
Секретные коды: 100-процентная потенция, мазохистские наклонности, ненависть к себе.
Секреты прохождения: внимание, скорость реакции, главное - не думать, а смелее давить на гашетку, женщина-шутер не терпит слабых и медленных.

*Женщина-стратегия*
Внешние признаки: круглая отличница, в школе, в институте, на работе. Очень умный и эрудированный экземпляр. На все вопросы имеет логическое объяснение. Вечера и ночи обычно проводит в гордом одиночестве.
Чаще всего: библиотекарь, училка младших классов, главбух на твоей фирме.
Уровень сложности: очень сложный.
Время игры: пока не пройдешь все миссии.
Секретные коды: умение слушать, думать, садистские наклонности.
Секреты прохождения: сконцентрируйся, попробуй контролировать все процессы, попробуй мыслить глобально и перестать заботиться только о себе, попробуй позаботиться и о ней, и несколько приятных вечеров тебе обеспечены.

*Женщина-РПГ*
Внешние признаки: свободные вещи, много железок-украшений на руках и ногах, красивая классическая внешность, любит вечером за чашечкой мороженого поговорить о великом и вечном.
Чаще всего: может быть кем угодно – от менеджера по продажам в крупной оптовой фирме до изобретателя сверхзвуковых унитазов.
Уровень сложности: повышенный.
Время игры: от пяти бессонных ночей до первой брачной ночи.
Секретные коды: главное понимать, что кругом враги и никому нельзя доверять.
Секреты прохождения: пожалуй, самый захватывающий вид игрушек, здесь не просто нужно идти и убивать – здесь нужно думать, уметь анализировать. Научиться понимать логику, научиться чувствовать – когда принести цветы, а когда ударить ладошкой по попке, или топориком в голову (последнее рекомендуется ближе к окончанию игры).

*Женщина – спортивный симулятор*
Внешние признаки: как ты уже догадался - спортивная фигура, озабоченность диетами и своим внешним видом, и как следствие – или чисто спортивные проблемы – перекачанные ноги, широкие плечи, или чисто женские проблемы – целлюлит и дистрофия.
Чаще всего: спортсменки, модели, актрисы, певицы и т.д.
Уровень сложности: примитивно.
Время игры: пока не найдешь на какие кнопки нажать, чтоб попадать по мячу.
Секретные коды: всегда иметь в кармане пару запасных шоколадок.
Секреты прохождения: заходим в настройки игрушки, находим нужные кнопки - лесть, восхищение и т.д. Учимся управлять. Подход – толчок – фиксируем – бросок – кладем диск пылиться на полочку.

*Женщина – Квест*
Внешние признаки: женщина-загадка, выглядит загадочно – не поймешь, то ли сумасшедшая бабушка, то ли девочка-подросток неудачно накрашена, говорит загадками, никогда не знаешь, чего от нее ожидать.
Чаще всего: может быть кем угодно – от тети Дуси-управдома до твоей директрисы.
Уровень сложности: зависит от уровня твоей зарплаты.
Время игры: от 10 минут до конца жизни (или беспечной старости в психиатрической лечебнице).
Секретные коды: уметь вовремя остановиться.
Секреты прохождения: по-хорошему, лучше иметь полное описание прохождения (общие знакомые, ее бывшие любовники и т.д.), если такого нет – то остается мучаться методом – путем и ошибок – главное напор и желание довести начатое до логического окончания.

----------


## Sanych

Я за РПГ по этому раскладу. РПГ мои любимые игры

----------

